# Your job



## Angie (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sure there's been a thread out there somewhere in the past, but what do you do for a living?


----------



## GB (Jun 29, 2008)

I work for an Israeli company that makes and sells 3D printers. I deal with contracts and inventory and other things.


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 29, 2008)

my work isn`t exactly easy to define in precise terms but basically I work in a privately owned Lab and am hired to solve practical "Problems" on a contract basis.

oh yeah, and I`m the Lab owner


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 29, 2008)

I operate a small computer consulting company in New York City. We supply voice and data cabling, Small to medium phone systems, PC's, network file servers and network connectivity. We also assist customers in technology decisions on other types of equipment that we do not supply.


----------



## QSis (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm the store manager of the Ace hardware store in my town.

What about you, Angie?

Lee


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2008)

I was a financial executive until I retired. Now I'm a primary care giver for the best grandson on the planet.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 29, 2008)

Executive Chef for Arnold and Porter Law Firm


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

Right now, I am graphics artist, am going back to storage facility though. "Artist" is not what that job is!! Words and boxes does not make you an artist, lol


----------



## Constance (Jun 29, 2008)

Before retirement, I ran my own greenhouse business and DH was mine manager of a large strip mine (coal).


----------



## knight76 (Jun 29, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Right now, I am graphics artist, am going back to storage facility though. "Artist" is not what that job is!! Words and boxes does not make you an artist, lol



So you made the decision to move, good for you. I hope you end up much happier in your next job.

Oh, and I do tech support for BigPond Internet in Australia.


----------



## lulu (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm nothing.  I've got so bored of the glazed looks when I say I'm a stay at home wife.  DH tells people he employs me to take care of his animals rofl.  I was not working due to ill health for a while, but the big whole in my cv and that I'm the right age to have children means I'm almost unemployable.  I've been applying to local jobs, but I'm over qualified for them   its a no win situation!  

Before that I have been an equine scientist, worked in property and a musician, oh and a legal clerk   I like working!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 29, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> Executive Chef for Arnold and Porter Law Firm


 Sounds like a fun job with lots of room to play. What is a typical day for you? How many people do you feed etc?


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 29, 2008)

I teach at a Prep School (high school English) and am a contract chef (private chef for hire) to a small but appreciative and repeat clientèle. (I am also a singer and have a few contract gigs here and there...mainly Sundays).


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

lulu said:


> I'm nothing. I've got so bored of the glazed looks when I say I'm a stay at home wife. DH tells people he employs me to take care of his animals rofl. I was not working due to ill health for a while, but the big whole in my cv and that I'm the right age to have children means I'm almost unemployable. I've been applying to local jobs, but I'm over qualified for them  its a no win situation!
> 
> Before that I have been an equine scientist, worked in property and a musician, oh and a legal clerk  I like working!


 
What about a vets clinic or something, since you have some knowledge of horses? That would be awesome for me, but, I don't have anything under my belt for anyone to even look at me.


----------



## amber (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Lulu, a stay at home mom is the toughest job ever! I've been one as well, but recently went looking for a job, anything at all, and found one in housekeeping for a hotel.  It's only been one week, and I am bored lol, I need a challenge.  So, I'll keep looking, but at least I have a paycheck finally.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 29, 2008)

I work for the company that does the rucruiting for Microsoft....


----------



## lulu (Jun 29, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> What about a vets clinic or something, since you have some knowledge of horses? That would be awesome for me, but, I don't have anything under my belt for anyone to even look at me.


 
Unfortunately because of the effects of my illness a vet is unlikely to be able to get employer's inurance for me .  I very occasionally help one of the vets I used to work with for credit with him against future vet bills. We are both really hoping that as house prices fall in UK (following US A) we might be able to get aproperty where I could go back to an equine role self employed,probably livery until I'm used to working physically again   Seems really mercenary being amoung the only group o people in the Western orld for whom the economy problems might  have a plus side


----------



## lulu (Jun 29, 2008)

amber said:


> Hey Lulu, a stay at home mom is the toughest job ever! quote]
> 
> Yeah, but I don't have kids ROFL (on the look out for some though )


----------



## cara (Jun 29, 2008)

lulu, why don't you say you are the boss of a small family-owned company? ;o))

I work in a Lab, we search for veterinary diseases with PCR.
Lots of blood, lots of scheisse and lots of body parts from mostly farm animals


----------



## pot clanger (Jun 29, 2008)

So interesting to learn more about you all....... I am an independent contractor, working in film/commercials or in construction as a coordinator.  Basically, I keep very detailed lists, rally folks together, and keep egotistical heads inflated....  and I am not on a job right now, so am pretty stressed.  Ok - grouchy is more like it.


----------



## Angie (Jun 29, 2008)

QSis said:


> I'm the store manager of the Ace hardware store in my town.
> 
> What about you, Angie?
> 
> Lee


 

I'm a Barber by trade but don't practice other than family.  I work in Co-op....basically one of our clients is a high end luxury car company. They have a program where if their dealerships follow the advertising guidelines, corporate will pay for 50% of the ads.  So, dealers or ad agencies (from all over the states) send in their ads to us.  I look at them and let them know if they are following the guidelines or if changes have to be made...all the way down from the prices to the words ("hot deals" is NOT acceptable to this company).

Once the ads have ran, the dealers or ad agencies send us in their claims for the ads.  Our telecommuters then process the claim portions.  They pay for the ads if they are within the guidelines!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2008)

I used to be a sheetmetal worker, mostly commercial HVAC and industrial fabrication.  I retired from that trade seven years ago, moved to the country and opened up a boarding facility for housepets.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 29, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Sounds like a fun job with lots of room to play. What is a typical day for you? How many people do you feed etc?



Well, it does not have all the notoriety of being in a freestanding restaurant, but the quality of life is great!

There is more then enough room to play, the sky is the limit. I handle all of the employee dining, in house catering, and partner functions. Money seems to be of no issue, so they like when we do it up. Also, I get to bump shoulders with a lot of the movers and shakers in D.C. and cook for some really interesting people.

A typical day is from 6:30am-3/3:30pm, 5 days a week, paid holidays off, and an honest to god weekend! We do have  few night time functions but they are normally done by 7ish, so no biggie.

We, on average, feed about 600 people a day in the dining room, and do in house catering for anywhere from 50-600 depending on the day. We stay busy though, no doubt about it. For the cafe, we have a different menu for every day, written on a weekly basis, and selections really run the gambit. I have a grill station, a saute station, a panini station, a daily fare station, a 64 item salad bar, a salad fusion station, my Chefs creations station, and a whole host of novelties/sundries that we stock...and then there is the catering, a whole 'nother world.

So, even though the schedule is awesome for a Chef, it is a very full time job and very demanding. It allows me all the creative freedom I want, it is a daily challenge, and I get a quality of life that I have never had with 15years in the bizz.


----------



## luvs (Jun 29, 2008)

jobs i take er either catering or kitchen work. i don't often work, though.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 29, 2008)

before i retired, i managed a large hallmark gift store. too many hours, did the buying, the hiring, the firing and the training. 

kept books and handled all the money. 

i liked it but around any  holiday , it got crazy. days and days without a day off, and twelve to fourteen hour days.

i retired and then was primary caregiver for granddaughter from birth to about eight years old. 

i love, love, love retirement. took a while to not feel guilty doing whatever i like. lol but i got used to it.lol

babe


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I used to be a sheetmetal worker, mostly commercial HVAC and industrial fabrication. I retired from that trade seven years ago, moved to the country and opened up a boarding facility for housepets.


 

I would love that!!


----------



## middie (Jun 29, 2008)

Bakery Clerk. No I don't do the baking. I have the fun job of waiting on customers, slicing bread, setting up displays etc...


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

middie said:


> Bakery Clerk. No I don't do the baking. I have the fun job of waiting on customers, slicing bread, setting up displays etc...


 
Hey, you are the one that will keep customers coming back! I don't care how much I like something, if I get bad service, I'm not going back.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 29, 2008)

Two jobs really.  One was my part of our business here in town, which was interior design specializing in window treatments.  Buck repaired/restored antiques of all types and built custom furniture.  I'm nowhere near as skilled in doing that as he was, so will have to focus on my part more.

Also am a self-syndicated newspaper columnist, which is interesting and keeps my mind working.


----------



## stassie (Jun 29, 2008)

I give away money  
I work in the Scholarships Office at a University, working with sponsors to set up awards, choose the recipients, and get the money to them. It's a lot of fun, and you meet some amazing students!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't really have a job per se. I do custom sewing from time to time - window treatments and soft furnishings. Also wedding attire.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I don't really have a job per se. I do custom sewing from time to time - window treatments and soft furnishings. Also wedding attire.



Um, don't you home-school seven kids or around that many? I'd call that a pretty demanding job. I sure couldn't do it


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2008)

I am a Web site designer/developer; I also edit and proofread marketing publications produced by our department, as well as all content for the Web site.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Um, don't you home-school seven kids or around that many? I'd call that a pretty demanding job. I sure couldn't do it


That's true but it's only 2 now - the 16 year old and the 5 year old. It seems like such a small class to me now. But you really made me smile for remembering.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> That's true but it's only 2 now - the 16 year old and the 5 year old. It seems like such a small class to me now. But you really made me smile for remembering.



That's still two preps, as DH's teacher friends call it


----------



## HMGgal (Jun 29, 2008)

Reading about all of your avocations/interests/jobs is so interesting! Me, I'm an adapted physical education specialist. You get your bachelor's in something like kinesiology (mine was sports medicine), then a single subject regular physical education teaching credential, then if you decide you want to work with kids with disabilities in the public school system (K-12), you usually take a bunch more classes (a master's degree) and get the specialist credential. I also threw in a health science credential, too, since I was already there and all. In my spare time, I cook, garden, read, and play with my grandkids. I'm off for the summer and enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 29, 2008)

Which do you want to call my job?
Mon-Fri I am CHIEF!!!! aka stay at home mom w/ 3 kids.
Weekends I run away from home in the morning and bake bagels.... starting at 4:30 am. I really love it, wish I could do more pretend cookin' for money while talking to absolutely NOBODY!!!!


----------



## Mama (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I used to work in a warehouse until I developed severe Carpal Tunnel Syndrome in both of my hands. I had the surgery which worked well except for the fact that I don't have nearly as much strength in my hands as I used to. Needless to say, my job said they wouldn't be able to accomodate me and let me go. I reached a settlement with the insurance company which paid off all of our bills with a little extra.

I did some research on the internet looking for something that I could do from home that wouldn't require any computer skills and I could set my own hours. Great thing is, I believe I've found it.  I guess it's being called an inforpreneur.  I just built my first website (it's in my signaure) and am fixing to start my second. My goal is to build 10 websites that will each generate between $500 and $1000 monthly. My first site is about 5 months old and has already paid for itself and is beginning to see a little profit. I'm pretty excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's a lot of work but once I get them all done, maintaining them will only take a few hours a week and the rest of the time will be mine!

You can read more about it on my About Me Page


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 29, 2008)

Last time I revealed my job, things got a little ugly.

Im a Dentist....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 29, 2008)

suziquzie said:
			
		

> Which do you want to call my job?
> Mon-Fri I am CHIEF!!!! aka stay at home mom w/ 3 kids.


 
The Greatest job in the world! You are blessed!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 29, 2008)

Executive Chef at the Cafe in the New York Stock Exchange.  Sounds much more glamourous than it really is.  We do about 700 meals a day.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Last time I revealed my job, things got a little ugly.
> 
> Im a Dentist....


Awww, Larry, I'm sorry about that. It's true, your profession often brings out some hostile feelings in folks. But honestly, I can't tell you how many times since you joined DC I've wished I lived closer to where you are so I could be your patient. You are a very cool guy and I would trust you inside my mouth!


----------



## GB (Jun 29, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Last time I revealed my job, things got a little ugly.
> 
> Im a Dentist....


I for one am glad we have people like you Larry. Could you imagine what it would be like if we had no dentists? I would not even want to think about it.

I know that since I started flossing on a regular basis, I really have not minded going to the dentist at all. My mom also happens to work in my dentist office so that plays into it as well


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jun 29, 2008)

I went to Cosmetology school when I was 18, and worked in a salon (and a barber shop..) for about 2 years. I still have a small clientel that comes to me, but i'm a full time certified nurses assistant at a nursing home now. I absolutely love it. I'm considering moving on to a hospital, and get on their scholarship program to go to Nursing school and maybe get my LPN lisence... It's something to think about, that's for sure.


----------



## sattie (Jun 29, 2008)

I've worked for the same company for 20 years.  And have held various positions within IT (Information Technology) from managment to tape data analyst to third party software administration.  Currently I am an application coordinator.  I love my job, I can move around every 3 or 4 years and learn something new!  Plus I can do most of it from home... that is the best part.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 29, 2008)

Why would anyone be mad at a dentist????


----------



## ironchef (Jun 29, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> A typical day is from 6:30am-3/3:30pm, 5 days a week, paid holidays off, and an honest to god weekend! We do have few night time functions but they are normally done by 7ish, so no biggie.


 
You suck man. Truly. You do.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm, what do I NOT do? 

I have my own part-time catering company that specializes in weddings, luncheons, teas and private dinner parties; I design, bake and decorate cakes, cook for our student borders, teach word processing and web design (used to be to full classes but now just one on one). In the fall I will be teaching cooking at my husbands work (a third stage recovery centre)....that is if I don't go in for a knee replacement before hand.

Oh, did I mention that I actually retired a couple of years ago from our web hosting company due to health reasons and instead decided do something with my culinary degree?


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 29, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Executive Chef at the Cafe in the New York Stock Exchange. Sounds much more glamourous than it really is. We do about 700 meals a day.


 
Sounds pretty impressive to me!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 29, 2008)

I need a dentist! I got this tooth over here on the side that.... anyway not to sidetrack there.

I was working part time with the wife on her gardening business, I took care of small decorative walls, flagstone paths, decorative fencing, and garden installations. Now, because of health, I am back to simply stay at home dad, or monkey wrangler as I like to call it! LOL.

Long ago I worked in Telecommunications, and before that IT and for a long time I ran a small computer sales/service business out of the home in addition to working those jobs.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 29, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Last time I revealed my job, things got a little ugly.
> 
> Im a Dentist....


 

We love you anyway!!!


----------



## The Z (Jun 29, 2008)

I am a Social Worker who does in home counseling and case management for families who have been involved with Child Protective Services with the aim of improving family unity and empowerment to become independent of public assistance.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks guys ( and gals) Im feeling so loved . Anyway, the way I look at it is, this is a cooking forum, which requires eating, and therefore healthy functional teeth ( although I have seen and heard about many people gumming it !!).  So, Look at me and those in my profession as trying to help u enjoy doing what you love, which is eating all the great recipes we learn here at DC.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

but, doesn't the blood in your hair and on your lab coat kinda kill the appetite, larry?

j/k. 


i am a broadcast engineer for the cbs television network in nyc. 

which means i fix stuff. everything that creates then broadcasts television.

(i crack open computers, cameras, and tv's, remove the dead squirrel from the wheel cage, and put in a new one with a peanut tied to a stick on his head).

but seriously, the best way to describe my job is i'm sorta like scotty on star trek. the enterpirise has already been built; i maintain and upgrade the existing systems, and help build all of the new one's on the ship.

it gets really boring constantly redirecting power from life support to the shields and phaser arrays, though.


----------



## Mama (Jun 30, 2008)

So, I've always wondered, how do you beam people up?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

you have to get them to stand on little round circles on a platform, then you go behind the cardboard console and press a few buttons, then move the slider down until you see them disappear.

it totally amazes me every time.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

Can you make some people disappear for me, too, BT?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

same answer as before. you gotta talk to alix.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

Wait a minute. I'm starting to figure this out.

Has anybody at DC ever seen BT and Alix in the same room at the same time?


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 30, 2008)

You know I think you have a point there!!!!  Should we ask Mr. Spock to do a mind meld and see if they are really one in the same?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

is that why gw keeps putting his hands on my face and forehead?

i thought it was some weird youper greeting.


----------



## mikki (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, let's see-- started out waiting tables for 3 years,  stay at home mom for 3 years, then assistant manager at a fast food rest. for 2 years, factory cafeteria worker for 3 years, warehouse worker for 7 years, laid off for a year, night auditor for a hotel for the last 6 months, and finally in 2 weeks I start as a office assistant for a podiatrist.  As the podiatrist said I've done quite the variety of jobs.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 30, 2008)

Yay mikki you got daytime hours!!! 
Can't wait til DH can find some, although when he's home weekends I can't sleep cuz I'm not used to the SNORING anymore!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

i guess he said that because your resume took up several _feet_ of paper?



i'm sorry. 

maybe he was being just being pedantic.


----------



## mikki (Jun 30, 2008)

suzie- When they called Thurs. it felt like a huge weight was lifted.
BT yeah he was impressed that I was forklift certified and mathmatically inclinded.


----------



## mikki (Jun 30, 2008)

The best part of the new job is that it's a 4 day work week. Every Friday off. WHOOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## QSis (Jun 30, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i guess he said that because your resume took up several _feet_ of paper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yikes.

Isn't it about time for you to go home, BT?  

Lee


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

that's toe-riffic!

lol lee, i'm losing it. but i refuse to get caught flat footed by my arch enemy from boston...


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 30, 2008)

waaa waaa waaaaaaaaa
I feel like I'm reading the gong show......


----------



## mikki (Jun 30, 2008)

maybe after ive been a thte new job for awhile I could help you with that flat foot BT


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

oh, thanks mikki. qsis thinks i'm a heel.

ok, now i'm done.


----------



## mikki (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah right BT your never done. just sitting back waiting for your next victim.LOL


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm sorry mikki, if mikki, if i offended you.

did i put my foot in my mouth?


----------



## mikki (Jun 30, 2008)

No BT, not much offends me. Remember I worked in a warehouse with all men so not much bothers me. Didn't mean to give you that impression.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm sorry, i don't do impressions.

but i'll be here all ze veek.

_omg, mikki, please stop taunting me. too much material..._


----------



## mikki (Jun 30, 2008)

BT you crack me up!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 30, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I was a financial executive until I retired. Now I'm a primary care giver for the best grandson on the planet.


who [I might add] is the cutest too!

My job is as a wife to my husband, a mom to our children and the best grammie I can be to our 5 precious babies.  I love my job...


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 30, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Thanks guys ( and gals) Im feeling so loved


I ventured in to my favorite dentists office a hundred years ago.  Love the guy, we were friends outside of work too at that time.  This day though, he was going to do icky things to my mouth or so I feared and I walked in and instead of giving him his usual hug, he asked typically how I was.  I said, "You know what David, I'm fine, not happy to be here and I hate you."  He said, "You know what?  That hurts.  People walk in here all the time saying to me, I hate you.  Imagine for just a moment how your day would go if every 3 minutes you heard that."  I felt just awful, apologized and reminded him that when I get nervous or anxious, I get giddy, very familiar and sarcastic.  So Larry, if I've come across over the last few months with you as being just that, I apologize to you too.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jun 30, 2008)

I am a teller supervisor at a branch of a pretty well know bank in the southeast.  I enjoy it a lot, though it can be rough at times.  Dealing with peoples money is always a touchy subject.  I am working on moving up to assistant branch manager but I need to move to another branch before that happens.  My current manager is one that likes thing the way they are if it is working out well.  I am still pretty young to have my current position though so I just need to hav some patience as well!!

Andy, your grandson is gorgeous!!  ( Well I guess it would be handsome huh?!?!)


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am an actuary for a global insurance company. Still pretty early in the career myself


----------



## simplicity (Jun 30, 2008)

I do trouble-shooting for small business on a contract basis. I'm not paid enough to call myself a consultant.


----------



## charan (Jun 30, 2008)

*work is worship*

i do ma bachelors degree . part time worker. data entry oprator ., onlin worker , do some invertments and gain profits .also trading which is my al time favourite ...


----------



## jabbur (Jun 30, 2008)

Spent 25 years working as a pediatric nurse in various venues from Neonatal Intensive Care (preemies) to school nurse to doctors office.  Ready for career change so quit job with DH blessing and am now in school training to be an interpreter for the Deaf.  Am enjoying school and learning a whole new language and culture.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jun 30, 2008)

I do mostly project management type stuff now for part catalogs. Before that I was a zone/dealer rep for one of the big three. 

I like my description here best though.... "Auto industry trouble maker". I try to live up to that most every day.

(And thanks to the idiocy from above, today it's been remarkably easy....)


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 30, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I ventured in to my favorite dentists office a hundred years ago.  Love the guy, we were friends outside of work too at that time.  This day though, he was going to do icky things to my mouth or so I feared and I walked in and instead of giving him his usual hug, he asked typically how I was.  I said, "You know what David, I'm fine, not happy to be here and I hate you."  He said, "You know what?  That hurts.  People walk in here all the time saying to me, I hate you.  Imagine for just a moment how your day would go if every 3 minutes you heard that."  I felt just awful, apologized and reminded him that when I get nervous or anxious, I get giddy, very familiar and sarcastic.  So Larry, if I've come across over the last few months with you as being just that, I apologize to you too.




Ive been a dentist for about 13 years and married about 17 years, so as u can imagine , ive been called a lot worse than anything that might have been said in previous posts.  No apologies required, its all part of the job.  But to let u in on a secret, the reason we wear masks is not only for sanitary reasons, but to hide our smiles as we are giving shots    Just kidding


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Ive been a dentist for about 13 years and married about 17 years, so as u can imagine , ive been called a lot worse than anything that might have been said in previous posts.  No apologies required, its all part of the job.  But to let u in on a secret, the reason we wear masks is not only for sanitary reasons, but to hide our smiles as we are giving shots    Just kidding


 Good one, Larry!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jun 30, 2008)

At night I operate an Industrial Treatment Plant for a paper factory's wastewater stream, and during the day I'm a Civil Engineering student.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 30, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Good one, Larry!


nuh uh.................
fishersmom, I thought you and I were friends, now those, were fighting words and Larry, shame on you trying to make a grown woman cry like that, the mere mention of the word shot puts me over


----------



## luvs (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm a culinary student waiting to return to school!


----------



## JillyBean (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm a six sigma business analyst.  It's interesting, changes every day and I get to travel to some interesting places.  The only drawback is that I sometimes over analyze how I'm doing something to the point where I'll change the drawers/furniture/cupboard contents around to improve the workflow.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 2, 2008)

*What's Your Occupation?*

Hey All,
    I was just thinking that it would be interesting to know what some of you do for a living. If your retired then what do you do as a hobby aside from cooking of course. I'll start first.
I do nothing...
Only kidding, I currently am caring for my 82 year old mother and she's a handful. I also have a almost 12 year old son who is pretty self sufficient. He's a great kid. My trade however is Photographer, weddings mostly. I was staying pretty busy working for my best friend, but when my mom became unable to be left alone I had to put the photography on hiatus. I also photograph pets, kids, some cheerleading trials, dance schools, etc...

O.K.who's next?


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

I am currently unemployed, so, I am job searching, lol.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 2, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I am currently unemployed, so, I am job searching, lol.


 
I hope you find something soon, the job market around here is so tuff. Just a lot of minimum wage stuff. Good luck to you!


----------



## deelady (Oct 2, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Hey All,
> I was just thinking that it would be interesting to know what some of you do for a living. If your retired then what do you do as a hobby aside from cooking of course. I'll start first.
> I do nothing...
> Only kidding, I currently am caring for my 82 year old mother and she's a handful. I also have a almost 12 year old son who is pretty self sufficient. He's a great kid. My trade however is Photographer, weddings mostly. I was staying pretty busy working for my best friend, but when my mom became unable to be left alone I had to put the photography on hiatus. I also photograph pets, kids, some cheerleading trials, dance schools, etc...
> ...


 
You read my mind!!! I was just on the verge of starting the exact same topic because I was wondering the same
I am by trade a Pre-K teacher, but just left my job so now am stay home mom.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 2, 2008)

deelady said:


> You read my mind!!! I was just on the verge of starting the exact same topic because I was wondering the same
> I am by trade a Pre-K teacher, but just left my job so now am stay home mom.


 
It's funny whenever I read what someone else has posted I kinda wonder what that person looks like and what they do for a living. So I thought why not ask.


----------



## jeninga75 (Oct 2, 2008)

Good luck job hunting texasgirl, hope you find something you like to do AND make good money.

I'm a Medical Assistant.  I work for orthopaedic surgeons in a Sports Medicine specific office.  We take care of the local minor league hockey team (go Lynx!) as well as most of the schools in the area as well as your every day patient.


----------



## Angie (Oct 2, 2008)

Account Coordinator.  I work in advertising/marketing co-op.


----------



## deelady (Oct 2, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> It's funny whenever I read what someone else has posted I kinda wonder what that person looks like and what they do for a living. So I thought why not ask.


 
Says the person that has no pictures up of themselves ! lol  Great pictures by the way! Very nice!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

Bookkeeper / Office Manager.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 2, 2008)

supervisor for upper end remodeling company ..


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2008)

Knights Templar...Lord of the Realm...Jedi Master...Watchman of the Woods...Keeper of the Coals.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:
			
		

> I hope you find something soon, the job market around here is so tuff. Just a lot of minimum wage stuff. Good luck to you!


 
Thanks, I'm hoping it's going to happen real soon!!




jeninga75 said:


> Good luck job hunting texasgirl, hope you find something you like to do AND make good money.
> 
> I'm a Medical Assistant. I work for orthopaedic surgeons in a Sports Medicine specific office. We take care of the local minor league hockey team (go Lynx!) as well as most of the schools in the area as well as your every day patient.


 
THAT is what my dream job is!! I'm too chicken to be a nurse, but, an MA is what I have wanted to do for so long!!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 2, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Knights Templar...Lord of the Realm...Jedi Master...Watchman of the Woods...Keeper of the Coals.


 

 Jedi Master! My son would love to meet the Jedi Master.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/your-job-47670.html

this is one already going


----------



## Toots (Oct 2, 2008)

I am a paralegal at a large firm.  I usually work on complex litigation, i.e. a cure for insomnia. Seriously, I do learn alot of interesting useless facts.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 2, 2008)

Tattrat said:

this is one already going 
__________________
-----Silence is golden, Duct tape is silver.----- 


I knew someone would take the time to look it up.
When duplicate threads like this start they should be merged (IMO). Maybe the OP of the locked thread searched to see if one was already going months ago, maybe they didn't, but search is so erratic that merging similar threads might help narrow down the searches.

Or not


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 2, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## josh_swinehart (Oct 2, 2008)

Degree in Studio Art: Sculpture

Jeweler (well Assistant Jeweler/Watch Repairman) by trade.

I also make and sell small sculptures and art jewelry on the side.

I worked at Radioshack for a few years so I still putter in little electronic things, circuitbending and the like.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm pretty much a lazy bum.  I taught for about 15 1/2 years but have been out of work since June 2007.  I have a few things in the works (a book, jewelry making, sewing, selling on ebay) but depression has left me sitting and doing nothing (including most housework) for over a year.  I am getting a little better though and am getting started on everything.  I am actually a perky, very brain-active person, so it is frustrating to have all these ideas and then just sit, unable to get started.  The doctor has started me on B vitamins, and I am working on changing our diet, exercising, etc.  We bought a lot of things on our vacation to sell on ebay, and things for jewelry making (I lucked into a gallon-sized bag of various sized pretty shells that just happened to have holes for jewelry making already in them.  They forgot to add them before we paid, so they threw them in free!), plus about 45 yards of fabric (to add to the tons I already had, so I have got to get busy.  

So, thinking positively (which is the only way I know), I am a writer, jewelry maker, seamstress, and ebay entrepreneur.  

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 3, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i am a broadcast engineer for the cbs television network in nyc.  which means i fix stuff. everything that creates then broadcasts television.(i crack open computers, cameras, and tv's, remove the dead squirrel from the wheel cage, and put in a new one with a peanut tied to a stick on his head)


Oh and I've seen him @ work and he really does crack things open, I seem to recall a very small camera in 167,935 pieces, I personally thought you were nuts!


----------



## homecook (Oct 3, 2008)

There sure is a diverse group of people here, it makes it so interesting.

I used to be a cosmetologist many moons ago. I worked at our Agency on Aging in the fiscal dept. for many years. I stayed home to raise my 2 kids and seeing as how they're 14 apart I was home alot. My last job was repairing and cleaning water coolers for a large water co. 
I am now a stay at home wife since my youngest just graduated. I take care of my mom who is in an assisted living facility, handling her finances, dr. appts., etc. My dh has been on permanent disability for the past 5 years due to back problems and he and I run a website that has been going strong now for almost 10 years. I also do everything around here as he is not able. I guess I'm just a "Jill" of all trades!

Barb


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 3, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I'm pretty much a lazy bum. I taught for about 15 1/2 years but have been out of work since June 2007. I have a few things in the works (a book, jewelry making, sewing, selling on ebay) but depression has left me sitting and doing nothing (including most housework) for over a year. I am getting a little better though and am getting started on everything. I am actually a perky, very brain-active person, so it is frustrating to have all these ideas and then just sit, unable to get started. The doctor has started me on B vitamins, and I am working on changing our diet, exercising, etc. We bought a lot of things on our vacation to sell on ebay, and things for jewelry making (I lucked into a gallon-sized bag of various sized pretty shells that just happened to have holes for jewelry making already in them. They forgot to add them before we paid, so they threw them in free!), plus about 45 yards of fabric (to add to the tons I already had, so I have got to get busy.
> 
> So, thinking positively (which is the only way I know), I am a writer, jewelry maker, seamstress, and ebay entrepreneur.
> 
> Barbara


 
It's just amazing how depression can rule your life, glad to hear your working with a doctor. I tried a pychiatrist (sp?) once. I couldn't understand 90% of what he said. he gave me a perscription for Prozac and I turned out to be allergic to it. I turned into the world's largest mosquito bite. I haven't sought help for my depression ever since. I just cry everyday and push thru it. Having an awesome 12 year old keeps me going.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

no, depression is NOT fun..........it affects everyone around you.........

I used to be a kindergarten, first grade teacher.....also early childhood..I love that age group.....and volunteered to work at our international school.........I also volunteered to give English conversational lessons.........the 12 year olds were wonderful


----------



## Dina (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm a homemaker, mom, wife, pet owner, and part-time elementary bilingual teacher.  My whole life revolves around children.  I love what I do.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 3, 2008)

well, according to my business card, I am still an Executive Chef for Arnold and Porter law firm. Though I feel like I still wanna be a beach bum when I grow up.


----------



## blissful (Oct 3, 2008)

IT Administrator for a public company 40ish locations manufacturing.
Procurement, AP, Sox security reports, and whatever else needs to be done. (some helpdesk) ~Bliss


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 3, 2008)

To make a long story short, I run a courier service my Mother started back in 80'.  I deal with lunatic attorneys, broke down cars on a Friday night, drivers that dont show up for work, accidents, NY/NJ traffic, insurance companies, bullying corporate bozos, and customers that don't pay their bills on time.  There's more, but I'm keeping it short.  A couple of our larger customers are Waterford Wedgewood, Clinique and Estee Lauder.  We repair and distribute cosmetic displays that are used in shopping malls east of Harrisburg PA, Delaware, New Jersey and most of the 5 boroughs of New York.

Basically right out of high school, I worked with an old family friend as a heavy truck and equipment mechanic.  I did everything from repairing or modifying excavating equipment, engine and transmission rebuilds, some boat transmission rebuilds, welding and fabricating.  I worked on engines larger than your minivan.  The garbage trucks were the worst with the maggots falling on you.

After work, I also helped out another friend repairing commercial fishing boats and yachts.

I hate grease now.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, there's what I _used_ to be and what I'm _going_ to be...  

I used to be a tax auditor for the State of Washington.  A job where no one wants to see you, no one wants to hear what you say and everyone's glad when you leave!  

I'm hopefully in my final quarter of a Masters in Library Science - with grand hopes to become a children's librarian.  Unemployed at the moment, though I do take on temp accounting work for the dinero and to get me out of the apartment.  

LL


----------



## Alix (Oct 3, 2008)

Mom and therapist here.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 3, 2008)

Discuss Cooking Moderator, also owned our own pharmacy where I was a Pharmacy Tech. I am now retired and loving what I"m doing

kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Oct 3, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Oh and I've seen him @ work and he really does crack things open, I seem to recall a very small camera in 167,935 pieces, I personally thought you were nuts!


 
lol, i've actually trained a video camera on the thing that i'm working on just to try to remember where all of those different sized microscopic screws go. 
the crazy people are the ones who design this stuff. they must have coke bottle glasses.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

kadesma----we love what you're doing, too

buckytom-----that's a great idea

my son and daughter-in-law went around the house and taped right before Hurricane Ike which roared in a day later........


----------



## luvs (Oct 4, 2008)

i'm currently unemployed. looking to return to culinary school.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 5, 2008)

ok. here is mine....

Currently in IT...  Distributed Systems Computer anaylst III as my titile says.

Graduated Culinayr School and work some time in the business and looking to get back into it.

Have an extensive history in Auto parts and other auto related industries.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 5, 2008)

I posted here somewhere a long time ago.... but it's changed anyway sorta. 

I work at Big Apple Bagels...

I used to just do the baking on Sat and Sun.... and stay at home mom the rest of my time.... 
but for financial (and sanity) reasons I sling sammiches and play with cash registers 2 or 3 days a week (usually mon and fri) and do my regular baking on weekends. 

So, I am a bagel-lovin' Jane of all trades I suppose you could say.....


----------



## velochic (Oct 6, 2008)

Until I had my dd, I worked as a Computer Programmer/Analyst for a major pharmaceutical company for over a decade.  I quit that job to be a SAHM.  When dd went off to school, I started working in a Public Library.  I'm now at that library in financial development.  I write grants, basically.  It's extremely part-time and I am able to be home with dd when she's not in school, for the most part, which is the most important aspect of any job for me.


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 6, 2008)

Retail store (furniture) manager for twenty two yrs; Exec VP for nation-wide trucking company; stockbroker; retired till I went nuts; sold software for Snap-on Corp for six yrs and am trying retirement again.  DW wants to work another 5 or 6 yrs, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 6, 2008)

Loan processor!  

oh and job #2, part-time, is clerk at a convenience store. I used to work there as assistant manager, and it has been my fav job ever, but I had to seek more gainful employment lol!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 14, 2008)

Combat Systems Test Engineer on the Aegis Program


----------



## pacanis (Nov 14, 2008)

Lefty7887 said:


> Combat Systems Test Engineer on the Aegis Program


 
Huh? 
That sounds pretty technical for a man that looks just like Justin Wilson....


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Huh?
> That sounds pretty technical for a man that looks just like Justin Wilson....


 
LOL.  I used to love to watch Justin's Cajun cooking show.  His simplistic stories and humor would give me a chuckle from time to time.  BTW I love my job. This link descibes the ships I work on. Arleigh Burke Class (Aegis), Guided Missile Destroyers - Naval Technology


----------



## pacanis (Nov 14, 2008)

That's pretty cool, Lefty


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 14, 2008)

by the way, Justin Wilson, was a tecchie, and perhaps an engineer but I can't remember for sure...I'd go to Google but my internet be slow this mornin as he'd tell it....I loved his cooking shows, too   ,and his  Cajun vernacular and his Boudreaux stories and  since I lived in Cajun country for 8 years I came to love Lafayette, LA.............my favorite cooking shows were where he was trying with great difficulty to hold a gallon of wine under his arm and announces "now we be adding a little bit of wine to dis great dish, I'm a tellin ya" and then you'd hear.......gunk, gunk gunk.........that was no little bit of wine from the fruit of the wine......he was fun to watch, I ga...ran...tee........


----------



## pacanis (Nov 14, 2008)

He still lives on at youtube, expat.


----------



## qmax (Nov 14, 2008)

I am a business/financial analyst for a very large aerospace company.  Basically evaluate new business opportunities, mergers, ventures, programs, products, support sales, etc.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> He still lives on at youtube, expat.


 
I'm going to have to look up some of his vids when I get home.    Never thought of youtube.


----------



## chefmaloney (Nov 14, 2008)

I supervise people in job training programs at NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.


----------



## GrantsKat (Nov 14, 2008)

What a diverse group we have here!!! As for me...Im just a stay at home Mom & wife!


----------



## B'sgirl (Nov 14, 2008)

Me too GrantsKat! I taught kindergarten for two years, but after I got pregnant with B we moved and I never went back. I don't regret it one bit!


----------



## dave the baker (Nov 14, 2008)

Since I retired I took up drag racing.  Super Comp, which goes 1/4 mile in about 8.9 seconds.  It's very expensive, though, so I don't get to do it very often.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, I can answer this now, hehe
I am an accounts payable rep at a great book company that caters to colleges all over the US and the military.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 14, 2008)

I still sling bagels.....


----------



## pdswife (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm still a housewife.....


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 14, 2008)

wanna trade?


----------



## pdswife (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe for a week!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 14, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> Since I retired I took up drag racing. Super Comp, which goes 1/4 mile in about 8.9 seconds. It's very expensive, though, *so I don't get to do it very often*.


 
The the best kind of job to have, one you don't have to do often.


----------



## smoke king (Nov 14, 2008)

My what ?? Sorry, a real job would kill me!

Does visionary, social outcast or man-about-town count? Oh-and I make a little music every now and again.......


----------

